# Mountain Lion Available Today From the Mac App Store



## ehMax

Apple today announced that *OS X Mountain Lion*, the ninth major release of the desktop operating system, is available as a download from the Mac App Store. With more than 200 new features, Mountain Lion includes iCloud integration, the all new Messages app, Notification Center, system-wide Sharing, Facebook integration, Dictation, AirPlay Mirroring and Game Center. Mountain Lion is available as an upgrade from Lion or Snow Leopard for $19.99.








“People are going to love the new features in Mountain Lion and how easy it is to download and install from the Mac App Store,” said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Marketing. “With iCloud integration, Mountain Lion is even easier to set up, and your important information stays up to date across all your devices so you can keep editing documents, taking notes, creating reminders, and continue conversations whether you started on a Mac, iPhone or iPad.”

*Mountain Lion includes:*

iCloud integration, for easy set up of your Mail, Contacts, Calendar, Messages, Reminders and Notes, and keeping everything, including iWork documents, up to date across all your devices
the new Messages app, which replaces iChat and brings iMessage to the Mac, so you can send messages to anyone with an iPhone, iPad, iPod touch or another Mac
Notification Center, which streamlines the presentation of notifications and provides easy access to alerts from Mail, Calendar, Messages, Reminders, system updates and third party apps
system-wide Sharing, to make it easy to share links, photos, videos and other files quickly without having to switch to another app, and you just need to sign in once to use third-party services like Facebook, Twitter, Flickr and Vimeo
Facebook integration, so you can post photos, links and comments with locations right from your apps, automatically add your Facebook friends to your Contacts, and even update your Facebook status from within Notification Center
Dictation, which allows you to dictate text anywhere you can type, whether you’re using an app from Apple or a third party developer
AirPlay Mirroring, an easy way to wirelessly send an up-to-1080p secure stream of what’s on your Mac to an HDTV using Apple TV, or send audio to a receiver or speakers that use AirPlay; and
Game Center, which brings the popular social gaming network from iOS to the Mac so you can enjoy live, multiplayer games with friends whether they’re on a Mac, iPhone, iPad or iPod touch.

*Additional features* in Mountain Lion include the new Gatekeeper, which makes downloading software from the Internet safer; Power Nap, which automatically updates your apps and system while your Mac is asleep; and a faster Safari browser. New features for China include significantly improved text input, a new Chinese Dictionary, easy setup with popular email providers, Baidu search in Safari, and built-in sharing to Sina Weibo and popular video websites Youku and Tudou.

*Pricing & Availability*
OS X Mountain Lion is available from the Mac App Store for $19.99 (Cdn). Mountain Lion requires Lion or Snow Leopard (OS X v10.6.8 or later), 2GB of memory and 8GB of available space. *Click here* for a complete list of system requirements and compatible systems. OS X Server requires Mountain Lion and is available from the Mac App Store for $19.99 (Cdn).

The *OS X Mountain Lion Up-to-Date upgrade* is available at no additional charge from the Mac App Store to all customers who purchased a qualifying new Mac system from Apple or an Apple Authorized Reseller on or after June 11, 2012.


----------



## ehMax

*Got my free code already* for the MacBook Air I purchased on July 5th. 

Can't wait to start playing! Airplay from Mac is the biggest featured I'm looking forward to.


----------



## DempsyMac

I just tried to download and the MacApp Store said it was too busy and to try again later!

GURRRR this lion is making me roar


----------



## wonderings

Not working for me, used my redeem code and nothing happens. Does not show up in purchases and the redeem code cannot be used again. Others having this issue to, hopefully its resolved soon.


----------



## DempsyMac

okay so the error has changed to say 

"this item is temporarily not available try again soon"


----------



## G-Mo

I applied for my redeem code, haven't received an email yet... Bought through an AASP.


----------



## HowEver

I'd like to see the Dictation feature get it's own thread.


----------



## ehMax

Macrumors.com posted a roundup of reaction reviews to Mac OS X Mountain Lion from Mac / Tech sites from around the net...

*- John Siracusa, Ars Technica*
_The Mac is a platform in transition. In Lion, OS X began shedding the well-worn trappings of traditional desktop computing at an accelerated rate. This trend continues in Mountain Lion. Where Lion stumbled, Mountain Lion regroups and tries again—while still forging bravely ahead in other areas. 

As the second major refinement-focused release, it's easy to view OS X 10.8 as "what 10.7 should have been." The flip side of this argument is that the real-world mileage we’ve all put on Lion has helped Apple make the right kinds of adjustments in Mountain Lion. If we'd had to wait for two years after 10.6 for the next major release of OS X, chances are good that the worst of the missteps in Lion would just be landing on our doorsteps today. I'll take 10.8, thanks._


*- Jason Snell, Macworld*
_All told, I found Mountain Lion to be a stable, solid release. Even prerelease builds were far more stable than I’ve come to expect from OS X betas, leading me to wonder if Apple’s new annual schedule is leading to more careful incremental updates (with fewer bugs) rather than great leaps (with more, nastier bugs)._


*- Nilay Patel, The Verge*
_Ultimately, this is pretty easy: you should spend the $20 and upgrade to Mountain Lion, especially if you have a newer Mac. You’ll gain a handful of must-have features, and everything will get faster and smoother. I haven’t really missed Snow Leopard at all since upgrading, which is remarkable considering how much I disliked Lion._


*- Brian Heater, Engadget*
_Taken as a whole, the features mark a fairly aggressive bid to fold the best of OS X and iOS into one product -- a strategy we first saw with the introduction of the Mac App Store on Snow Leopard, and with the arrival of Launchpad last year in Lion. [...] 

That said, it seems time for Apple to make a bold new pronouncement on the desktop front. The company appears to have most of its resources invested in the mobile side -- and there's no question as to why: the iPhone and iPad have reinvigorated the company, making it a computing player on a scale that no one (save, perhaps, for Jobs himself) could have predicted a decade ago. Still, it might be hard for OS X users not to feel neglected -- many of the latest new features feel a bit like iOS hand-me-downs. When and if Apple rolls out a new operating system this time next year, hopefully we'll be seeing a very different side of Mac OS._


*- Jim Dalrymple, The Loop*
_There will be tens of thousands of words published on Wednesday when Mountain Lion hits the Mac App Store, but let’s face it, what you really want to know is whether Mountain Lion is worth the upgrade. Let’s get that out of the way now — yes, it is definitely worth it. 

Mountain Lion costs $19.99 and comes with more than 200 new features — that’s a bargain at twice the price._


*- Jesus Diaz, Gizmodo*
_If Apple doesn't want Microsoft to steal their innovation crown with Windows 8 Metro, they urgently need a new vision that breaks with this unholy mix of obsolete 1980s user interface heritage and iOS full screen skeumorphism. 

It feels like Apple has run out of ideas. Or worse, that Apple is too afraid to implement new concepts, fearing it will kill the company's golden goose. Too afraid to change the world once again, as Steve Jobs used to say, one desktop at a time._


*- MG Siegler, TechCrunch*
_It must be said that Mountain Lion isn’t really all that different from Lion — hence, the variation of the name (even though mountain lions are technically cougars — insert joke here). But unlike the jump from Leopard to Snow Leopard, which focused on performance and tightening code rather than features, the jump from Lion to Mountain Lion does pack some new goodies. [..] 

In a time when Microsoft is just about to upend their entire OS with their biggest change (and bet) yet in Windows 8, Apple has taken a much more refined approach. Perhaps they take some criticism for this, or perhaps they’re just being savvy. OS X remains a great OS, and sprinkled with some of the best elements of iOS, it still feels pretty fresh. Not bad for an eleven year old big cat._

What's your thoughts on Mac OS X Mountain Lion? Favourite features? Biggest pet peeves?


----------



## ehMax

HowEver said:


> I'd like to see the Dictation feature get it's own thread.


Ok... was a bit worried about too many separate Mountain Lion threads, but will do.


----------



## csonni

Downloading now. Is there a way to download the package and install on a flash drive as we did with Lion? I suppose most people will let it do it's thing once downloading. Any options for Clean Installs?


----------



## DempsyMac

Looks like I am not the only one having issues:

Some users trying to download Mountain Lion hitting error messages


----------



## ehMax

No doubt their servers are getting HAMMERED. 

I always picture that scene from Titanic in the boiler room where power is flickering and works are desperately flicking circuits back on and things sparking and on fire.


----------



## wonderings

csonni said:


> Downloading now. Is there a way to download the package and install on a flash drive as we did with Lion? I suppose most people will let it do it's thing once downloading. Any options for Clean Installs?


Make Your Own Mountain/Lion Installer

1. After downloading Mountain/Lion you must first save the Install Mac OS X Mountain/Lion application. After Mountain/Lion downloads DO NOT click on the Install button. Go to your Applications folder and make a copy of the Mountain/Lion installer. Move the copy into your Downloads folder. Now you can click on the Install button. You must do this because the installer deletes itself automatically when it finishes installing.

2. Get a USB flash drive that is at least 8 GBs. Prep this flash drive as follows:

Open Disk Utility in your Utilities folder.
After DU loads select your flash drive (this is the entry with the mfgr.'s ID and size) from the left side list. Click on the Partition tab in the DU main window.
Under the Volume Scheme heading set the number of partitions from the drop down menu to one. Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, set the partition scheme to GUID then click on the OK button. Click on the Partition button and wait until the process has completed.
Select the volume you just created (this is the sub-entry under the drive entry) from the left side list. Click on the Erase tab in the DU main window.
Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, check the button for Zero Data and click on OK to return to the Erase window.
Click on the Erase button. The format process can take up to an hour depending upon the flash drive size.

3. Locate the saved Mountain/Lion installer in your Downloads folder. CTRL- or RIGHT-click on the installer and select Show Package Contents from the contextual menu. Double-click on the Contents folder to open it. Double-click on the SharedSupport folder. In this folder you will see a disc image named InstallESD.dmg.

4. Plug in your freshly prepared USB flash drive. You are going to clone the content of the InstallESD.dmg disc image to the flash drive as follows:


----------



## jimbotelecom

ehMax said:


> No doubt their servers are getting HAMMERED.
> 
> I always picture that scene from Titanic in the boiler room where power is flickering and works are desperately flicking circuits back on and things sparking and on fire.


I'm 75% done but there's a ton of congestion from all the simultaneous downloading. I thank Teksavvy for getting a good connection. They have some excellent peering in place to tap into Amazon Web Services, Apples caching partner.

Really looking forward to a lot of the new features and then iOS6 in September. I'm crossing my fingers that everything I need to do work wise can be done on my iPad (when travelling) when all the changes are made and I'll be able to sell my Air.


----------



## equisol

csonni said:


> Downloading now. Is there a way to download the package and install on a flash drive as we did with Lion? I suppose most people will let it do it's thing once downloading. Any options for Clean Installs?


Here:

http://lifehacker.com/5928780/how-to-burn-os-x-mountain-lion-to-a-dvd-or-usb-flash-drive

Google is your friend


----------



## krs

This statement by Phil Schiller makes me a bit nervous



> “People are going to love how easy it is to download and install from the Mac App Store,” said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Marketing. “With iCloud integration, Mountain Lion is even easier to set up, and your important information stays up to date across all your devices so you can keep editing documents, taking notes, creating reminders, and continue conversations whether you started on a Mac, iPhone or iPad.”


Every time a company states and emphasizes the obvious, I wonder what is really behind that type of statement.
Was it just that Apple received a lot of complaints about the Lion installation and are now trying to say Mountain Lion is better in that respect and/or people lost files when they upgraded to Lion?
"Mountain Lion is even easier to set up......." easier than what???

Turns out I'm entitled to a "free" Mountain Lion upgrade as well having bought an Air on the 18th of June, but $20 doesn't exactly break the bank if I had to pay for it.
It's not really clear to me - can I just download Mountain Lion and install later or is the download and install all one continuous process.

PS: I see that question was being answered as I typed.

The feature that would interest me the most is the dictation feature.
Anyone try that and can comment how well it works?


----------



## krs

HowEver said:


> I'd like to see the Dictation feature get it's own thread.


I do as well


----------



## SINC

Downloading here as well. Making an install disk or USB stick will be a priority for me as well.


----------



## jimbotelecom

krs said:


> This statement by Phil Schiller makes me a bit nervous
> 
> Every time a company states and emphasizes the obvious, I wonder what is really behind that type of statement.
> Was it just that Apple received a lot of complaints about the Lion installation and are now trying to say Mountain Lion is better in that respect and/or people lost files when they upgraded to Lion?
> "Mountain Lion is even easier to set up......." easier than what???
> 
> 
> The feature that would interest me the most is the dictation feature.
> Anyone try that and can comment how well it works?


I would say this is going way better than the Lion launch. By releasing at ~ 8:30 EST we don't have to contend with all the west coasters like last year.

I'm looking forward to the dictation feature too. Dragon has really improved things for the Mac the past couple of years.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Well the DL is finished. Just doing the install (3 minutes) and then a reboot.


....reboot done and I'm being told the install will take another 30 minutes.


----------



## DempsyMac

as I am sure you are all wondering if I was able to ever download, I was just finished about to click install now


----------



## wonderings

DempsyMac said:


> as I am sure you are all wondering if I was able to ever download, I was just finished about to click install now


I still can't get anything to download. Not listed in purchases or unfinished download.


----------



## G-Mo

DempsyMac said:


> as I am sure you are all wondering if I was able to ever download, I was just finished about to click install now


If you don't come back, we'll know something catastrophic happened.


----------



## HowEver

Thanks, I know some people who depend on the voice feature now, so I'm really looking forward to seeing how Apple builds on that, specifically.



ehMax said:


> Ok... was a bit worried about too many separate Mountain Lion threads, but will do.


----------



## krs

wonderings said:


> Make Your Own Mountain/Lion Installer
> 
> 1. After downloading Mountain/Lion you must first save the Install Mac OS X Mountain/Lion application. After Mountain/Lion downloads DO NOT click on the Install button. Go to your Applications folder and make a copy of the Mountain/Lion installer. Move the copy into your Downloads folder. Now you can click on the Install button. You must do this because the installer deletes itself automatically when it finishes installing.
> 
> 2. Get a USB flash drive that is at least 8 GBs. Prep this flash drive as follows:
> 
> Open Disk Utility in your Utilities folder.
> After DU loads select your flash drive (this is the entry with the mfgr.'s ID and size) from the left side list. Click on the Partition tab in the DU main window.
> Under the Volume Scheme heading set the number of partitions from the drop down menu to one. Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, set the partition scheme to GUID then click on the OK button. Click on the Partition button and wait until the process has completed.
> Select the volume you just created (this is the sub-entry under the drive entry) from the left side list. Click on the Erase tab in the DU main window.
> Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, check the button for Zero Data and click on OK to return to the Erase window.
> Click on the Erase button. The format process can take up to an hour depending upon the flash drive size.
> 
> 3. Locate the saved Mountain/Lion installer in your Downloads folder. CTRL- or RIGHT-click on the installer and select Show Package Contents from the contextual menu. Double-click on the Contents folder to open it. Double-click on the SharedSupport folder. In this folder you will see a disc image named InstallESD.dmg.
> 
> 4. Plug in your freshly prepared USB flash drive. You are going to clone the content of the InstallESD.dmg disc image to the flash drive as follows:


"You are going to clone the content of the InstallESD.dmg disc image to the flash drive as follows:.....................????"

What happened to the rest of the instructions?


----------



## wonderings

krs said:


> "You are going to clone the content of the InstallESD.dmg disc image to the flash drive as follows:.....................????"
> 
> What happened to the rest of the instructions?


Weird, I copied it from an Apple support thread, guess I missed highlighting some of it, this should be all of it:

Make Your Own Mountain/Lion Installer

1. After downloading Mountain/Lion you must first save the Install Mac OS X Mountain/Lion application. After Mountain/Lion downloads DO NOT click on the Install button. Go to your Applications folder and make a copy of the Mountain/Lion installer. Move the copy into your Downloads folder. Now you can click on the Install button. You must do this because the installer deletes itself automatically when it finishes installing.

2. Get a USB flash drive that is at least 8 GBs. Prep this flash drive as follows:

Open Disk Utility in your Utilities folder.
After DU loads select your flash drive (this is the entry with the mfgr.'s ID and size) from the left side list. Click on the Partition tab in the DU main window.
Under the Volume Scheme heading set the number of partitions from the drop down menu to one. Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, set the partition scheme to GUID then click on the OK button. Click on the Partition button and wait until the process has completed.
Select the volume you just created (this is the sub-entry under the drive entry) from the left side list. Click on the Erase tab in the DU main window.
Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, check the button for Zero Data and click on OK to return to the Erase window.
Click on the Erase button. The format process can take up to an hour depending upon the flash drive size.

3. Locate the saved Mountain/Lion installer in your Downloads folder. CTRL- or RIGHT-click on the installer and select Show Package Contents from the contextual menu. Double-click on the Contents folder to open it. Double-click on the SharedSupport folder. In this folder you will see a disc image named InstallESD.dmg.

4. Plug in your freshly prepared USB flash drive. You are going to clone the content of the InstallESD.dmg disc image to the flash drive as follows:

Double-click on the InstallESD.dmg file to mount it on your Desktop.
Open Disk Utility.
Select the USB flash drive from the left side list.
Click on the Restore tab in the DU main window.
Select the USB flash drive volume from the left side list and drag it to the Destination entry field.
Drag the mounted disc icon from the Desktop into the Source entry field.
Double-check you got it right, then click on the Restore button.

When the clone is completed you have a fully bootable installer that you can use without having to re-download Mountain/Lion.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

How to Make a Bootable OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion USB Install Drive

That link shows you how to do the Mtn Lion installer


----------



## ehMax

krs said:


> I do as well


It's *here*.


----------



## krs

Andrew Pratt said:


> How to Make a Bootable OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion USB Install Drive
> 
> That link shows you how to do the Mtn Lion installer


Has anyone made a USB installer of Mountain Lion following those instructions and then actually tried installing from it?

I made a USB stick of Lion following instructions on the net which I thought were credible.
Never needed to use it since my last download from the Apple store worked for Lion, but when I tried to use my Lion Install stick later, it turned out to be useless.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Well the 30 minute install took 1 hour and a bit but it's working. Signed onto iCloud. Tweaking a few things and then I'll dicate a post in the dictate thread.
Smooth installation. I'm impressed.


----------



## wonderings

krs said:


> Has anyone made a USB installer of Mountain Lion following those instructions and then actually tried installing from it?
> 
> I made a USB stick of Lion following instructions on the net which I thought were credible.
> Never needed to use it since my last download from the Apple store worked for Lion, but when I tried to use my Lion Install stick later, it turned out to be useless.


I have done the disc route, and has worked perfectly with Lion. Not done the USB drive as I like to keep it and blank dvd's are dirt cheap.


----------



## krs

jimbotelecom said:


> Smooth installation. I'm impressed.


Isn't a "smooth installation" what you expected?
Why are you impressed?


----------



## SINC

krs said:


> Has anyone made a USB installer of Mountain Lion following those instructions and then actually tried installing from it?
> 
> I made a USB stick of Lion following instructions on the net which I thought were credible.
> Never needed to use it since my last download from the Apple store worked for Lion, but when I tried to use my Lion Install stick later, it turned out to be useless.


I made the USB stick installer and it is currently installing. So far no issues.


----------



## krs

wonderings said:


> I have done the disc route, and has worked perfectly with Lion. Not done the USB drive as I like to keep it and blank dvd's are dirt cheap.


I need to go the USB route because the Air has no DVD drive and I'm still debating if I really need an external one.
I also think USB sticks are more reliable longer term than a burned DVD and at less than $8.00 for an 8 GB stick, I can afford it.


----------



## krs

SINC said:


> I made the USB stick installer and it is currently installing. So far no issues.


Which instructions did you use to make the USB stick?

Wonderings or the link A Pratt posted - they are a little bit different although theoretically they both should work.


----------



## wonderings

krs said:


> Which instructions did you use to make the USB stick?
> 
> Wonderings or the link A Pratt posted - they are a little bit different although theoretically they both should work.


I pulled mine from an Apple support page, have not done it, but it all seemed to make sense.


----------



## SINC

krs said:


> Which instructions did you use to make the USB stick?
> 
> Wonderings or the link A Pratt posted - they are a little bit different although theoretically they both should work.


I used the ones Wonderings posted.

Started at 9:40 and now only 13 minutes left.

The fans are running full tilt on my MBP with a 480 GB SSD though.


----------



## SINC

Install was incredibly fast. 15 minutes and I was up and running. USB stick worked as advertised, zero issues. I guess the SSD is the reason for the quick install.


----------



## DempsyMac

Me too install is done just restarted and upgrading my mail data base right now, tossed a few apps in an incompatible folder most I don't care for but SugarSync was one I will have to check if they have an update as that could really hurt me as I rely on that app/service every day, I guess that is why I did the install on my MBP and not my iMac that I use all day every day for work.


----------



## Garry

Why can't you just copy the Mtn. Lion Installer over to the 8gb Thumb Drive?
Why do you need to erase the Thumb Drive 2 times?


wonderings said:


> Make Your Own Mountain/Lion Installer
> 
> 1. After downloading Mountain/Lion you must first save the Install Mac OS X Mountain/Lion application. After Mountain/Lion downloads DO NOT click on the Install button. Go to your Applications folder and make a copy of the Mountain/Lion installer. Move the copy into your Downloads folder. Now you can click on the Install button. You must do this because the installer deletes itself automatically when it finishes installing.
> 
> 2. Get a USB flash drive that is at least 8 GBs. Prep this flash drive as follows:
> 
> Open Disk Utility in your Utilities folder.
> After DU loads select your flash drive (this is the entry with the mfgr.'s ID and size) from the left side list. Click on the Partition tab in the DU main window.
> Under the Volume Scheme heading set the number of partitions from the drop down menu to one. Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, set the partition scheme to GUID then click on the OK button. Click on the Partition button and wait until the process has completed.
> Select the volume you just created (this is the sub-entry under the drive entry) from the left side list. Click on the Erase tab in the DU main window.
> Set the format type to Mac OS Extended (Journaled.) Click on the Options button, check the button for Zero Data and click on OK to return to the Erase window.
> Click on the Erase button. The format process can take up to an hour depending upon the flash drive size.
> 
> 3. Locate the saved Mountain/Lion installer in your Downloads folder. CTRL- or RIGHT-click on the installer and select Show Package Contents from the contextual menu. Double-click on the Contents folder to open it. Double-click on the SharedSupport folder. In this folder you will see a disc image named InstallESD.dmg.
> 
> 4. Plug in your freshly prepared USB flash drive. You are going to clone the content of the InstallESD.dmg disc image to the flash drive as follows:


----------



## DempsyMac

okay email updated (actually did not take long at all under 5 min), and sugar sync did have an update, but after installing it it would not let me launch as it was an App not from an approved vendor or from the Mac App store, so had to make a setting change in system pref's

Oh well all is running good now.


----------



## Tech Elementz

Looks like a lot of people are liking OS X Mountain Lion.


----------



## groovetube

all 47 of them!


----------



## chimo

Did my MBP first. Once that was up and running smoothly with Mountain Lion, I did the iMac. No major snags so far - Safari "seems" snappier.


----------



## dona83

How long is the install process? Going to see if I can put my machine out of commission during work to get upgraded. Already purchased and downloaded.


----------



## fyrefly

DempsyMac said:


> tossed a few apps in an incompatible folder most I don't care for but SugarSync was one I will have to check if they have an update as that could really hurt me as I rely on that app/service every day


The most current version of SugarSync works with Mountain Lion. Grab it from their site.



DempsyMac said:


> okay email updated (actually did not take long at all under 5 min), and sugar sync did have an update, but after installing it it would not let me launch as it was an App not from an approved vendor or from the Mac App store, so had to make a setting change in system pref's
> 
> Oh well all is running good now.


Yeah, Gatekeeper is a bit of an annoyance. If you wantporadically (keep Gatekeeper on, but install one "un-approved" app, you can hit control + right click and then open, apparently).



dona83 said:


> How long is the install process? Going to see if I can put my machine out of commission during work to get upgraded. Already purchased and downloaded.


Read on a blog somewhere that it's between 15min (Retina MBP) to 55 Min (HDD based slower laptop). Results may vary of course


----------



## CubaMark

*For those who are thinking they can "always go back", take heed:*

*No Turning Back: Apple Yanks OS X Lion From the Mac App Store*



> Following the release of OS X Mountain Lion this morning, MacStories notes that Apple has now completely removed OS X Lion from the Mac App Store. Apple’s OS X Lion product page has been removed, and can no longer be downloaded from users’ “purchased” lists once Mountain Lion has been installed.


(MacTrast)


----------



## monokitty

CubaMark said:


> *For those who are thinking they can "always go back", take heed:*
> 
> *No Turning Back: Apple Yanks OS X Lion From the Mac App Store*
> 
> 
> 
> (MacTrast)


There would be zero good reasons to keeping selling Lion v10.7 alongside Mountain Lion - nor has Apple ever sold two different or more operating systems at the same time.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> *For those who are thinking they can "always go back", take heed:*
> 
> *No Turning Back: Apple Yanks OS X Lion From the Mac App Store*
> 
> (MacTrast)


Not a problem if you make a USB stick first and then install from the stick. That has zero effect on the App Store. See my purchases below with Lion still there while I type this in Mountain Lion.


----------



## ldphoto

It won't let you download Lion though...


----------



##  Dumpling

Installed and running beautifully on my 2007 iMac. A noticeable improvement performance wise over Lion. Spotlight indexing really made my Mac crawl at first (which is expected), but the indexing dash inside the Spotlight icon disappeared before the actual indexing finished. Only after searching something in Spotlight was I able to see the progress bar showing me how much longer the indexing was going to take. Bug? Anyways, after that process completed and 1 more restart, my 5 year old Mac is felling brand new. Very impressed with everything and the smoothness is fantastic. Love the new dock and the lights. Would have paid just for that. LOL


----------



## dona83

Hm, I wonder what about my 2006.5 iMac which is not Mountain Lion compatible? If I ever need to reinstall Mac OS that is.

I did burn a bootable install DVD from the download file but I'm bound to lose that disc sooner or later.


----------



## Sugith

*Things are definitely snappier*

Without taking a stopwatch to it, my 2010 iMac definitely feels faster. 

My only hiccup is that Safari now won't connect to Facebook or Apple/Discussions, (I've posted a new thread looking for help.)

But overall, the update feels good.


----------



## IllusionX

jumped from 10.6.8 to 10.8.

so far so good.. took about 40mins to install on a 2009 unibody polycarbo macbook. 2.26ghz 8gb ram and a 500gb 7200rpm HDD.


----------



## Mike457

I went from Lion to Mountain Lion. Installation took about 35 minutes. There's a definite increase in speed on both my iMac and my Mini. Everything feels much more snappy. I definitely like the new look of the dock. Notifications is a little distracting, so I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## HowEver

Waiting a few hours already for my code..

No worries as I was already running the (legit) GM, but it's also a free install on other (family) computers.




ehMax said:


> *Got my free code already* for the MacBook Air I purchased on July 5th.
> 
> Can't wait to start playing! Airplay from Mac is the biggest featured I'm looking forward to.


----------



## ehMax

Finally getting a chance to download Mountain Lion. Entered in my code in the Mac App Store and it says, "This code has already been used. Each code may only be used once." 

What the????? 

I have certainly not used this code yet.


----------



## SINC

ldphoto said:


> It won't let you download Lion though...


Matters not as I still have the install .dmg on my disk for Lion from making the USB install stick I made for Lion as well as ML.


----------



## fyrefly

Lars said:


> There would be zero good reasons to keeping selling Lion v10.7 alongside Mountain Lion - nor has Apple ever sold two different or more operating systems at the same time.


What about the (admittedly small) group of people who are still on Snow Leopard and have a Machine that'll run Lion, but not Mountain Lion?


----------



## slipstream

Easy installer download, watching the installation timer tick down now.


----------



## ehMax

ehMax said:


> Finally getting a chance to download Mountain Lion. Entered in my code in the Mac App Store and it says, "This code has already been used. Each code may only be used once."
> 
> What the?????
> 
> I have certainly not used this code yet.


Apparently* I'm not the only one.*.



> A number of customers who recently bought a Mac and are looking to upgrade to Mountain Lion through Apple's OS X Up-to-Date program have been met with error messages telling them their redemption code has already been used.
> 
> A number of AppleInsider readers have reached out to express their frustration over the issue. In addition, numerous growing threads on the Apple Support Communities forums also document the problems.
> 
> Users are able to receive a redemption code from Mountain Lion through Apple's Up-to-Date program, but attempts to redeem it on the Mac App Store are met with the error: "This code has already been used. Each code may only be used once."
> 
> The issue is affecting users from all over the world, with users on Apple's site posting from the U.S., the U.K., Turkey, Australia, China and more.
> 
> It's currently unknown whether the error message is simply related to the influx of traffic on Apple's servers with users looking to download Mountain Lion, or whether incorrect codes were in fact sent out to customers.


I called Apple and spoke to one of the densest sounding people I've ever spoke to. He first recommended I buy it from the App store. He then said, "It's taking awhile for codes to get out". Told him my problem was I already had a code, it says that it was used. He then explained to me, that I could only use it on one computer, and didn't believe me that I used it once. He also said he couldn't find my serial number which I had to read to him 4 times. 

Sigh... going to eat supper.


----------



## ehMax

Bummed... I want to play. While $20 is not a lot, I'm certainly not going to pay $20 when I'm entitled to a free copy.


----------



## wonderings

ehMax said:


> Bummed... I want to play. While $20 is not a lot, I'm certainly not going to pay $20 when I'm entitled to a free copy.


Guess you missed my posts on it earlier  In the same boat. I needed another license for work so bought one anyways, though running it on a test machine to make sure apple does not mess up my xerox printers... again.


----------



## Tech Elementz

Has anyone tried using Safari 6? It's Available For Lion Users To Via Software Update & Available By Default In Mountain Lion. 

I can say that Safari 6 is a great improvement over past versions of Safari. In addition, it has a universal search/URL bar which is one of the best features. Also, it seems to be fairly speedy with a bit of page rendering issues here and there, but nothing a refresh cant fix. Overall, with more updates to Safari 6 (bug fixes, etc), it could become my default browser without using any other browsers.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## The G3 Man

spiffychristian said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by that notification centre icon in the top right corner? I've clicked on it 10 times already to search spotlight...


I had been doing that. I've been running ML for a while (Mac Dev).

You'll get used to it soon enough. Took me a while.

I find performance of ML much faster on my 2008 MBP. 

-MMF


----------



## slipstream

Well. That was way easy. Not bad at all for day one download. My main interest was Notifications, and it's exactly what I hoped it would be. Works in any Lion desktop, which is very cool indeed. None of the reviews mentioned that, although it's logical.


----------



## spiffychristian

.


----------



## julian_photo

Yep i'm in the same boat as some of you folk. Requested my code online and nothing via e-mail yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## groovetube

fyrefly said:


> What about the (admittedly small) group of people who are still on Snow Leopard and have a Machine that'll run Lion, but not Mountain Lion?


Interesting question. There's a lot of machines that can't run ML, but can run lion.


----------



## ehMax

Can't take it anymore. Bought a copy and downloading.  I have tonight to play for a bit, but busy tomorrow. 

Xsilva's Lightspeed is compatible with Mountain Lion, I'm good to go on my new MacBook Air.


----------



## groovetube

I really want to buck the trend and update right away because I hear ML is much better than lion. But I need to hear about CS6, coda, vmware4 etc. first.


----------



## monokitty

groovetube said:


> I really want to buck the trend and update right away because I hear ML is much better than lion. But I need to hear about CS6, coda, vmware4 etc. first.


_"Adobe and Apple have worked closely together to test Adobe® Creative Suite® 5, 5.5 and CS6 editions and individual products for reliability, performance and user experience when installed on Intel® based systems running Mac OS X Mountain Lion (v10.8). Earlier versions of Adobe Photoshop® (CS3 and CS4) software were also tested with Mountain Lion and there are currently no known issues."_

Adobe and Avid Report Only Minor Issues With Mountain Lion - MacRumors.com.


----------



## groovetube

Lars said:


> _"Adobe and Apple have worked closely together to test Adobe® Creative Suite® 5, 5.5 and CS6 editions and individual products for reliability, performance and user experience when installed on Intel® based systems running Mac OS X Mountain Lion (v10.8). Earlier versions of Adobe Photoshop® (CS3 and CS4) software were also tested with Mountain Lion and there are currently no known issues."_
> 
> Adobe and Avid Report Only Minor Issues With Mountain Lion - MacRumors.com.


thx, I read that, but I need to make sure. I know you shouldn't update a production machine that quickly, but after being a little meh on lion, I need a good fix.


----------



## MacUnited

I'll have to say that from a completely non-technical point of view.. apple seems to have avoided all the Loin mistakes and provided a much refined OS.. the only nag is that we have to wait for the iOS 6 for some features to be fully function-able!!


----------



## IllusionX

wonderings said:


> I have done the disc route, and has worked perfectly with Lion. Not done the USB drive as I like to keep it and blank dvd's are dirt cheap.



hey, did you get to burn it on a single layer DVD? the disk image is about 4.4gb, while an empty DVD can only hold 4.38gb...


----------



## dona83

Not sure how often I'm going to use this but I love this dictation feature! Yeah I just said that.


----------



## pm-r

fyrefly said:


> What about the (admittedly small) group of people who are still on Snow Leopard and have a Machine that'll run Lion, but not Mountain Lion?


Or to go a bit further back, such users as my wife's PPC that can only use Leopard 10.5.8 as the latest supported OS X.

It's called money, and if needed to upgrade further, one needs to purchase a later fully supported Intel Mac.

Then start a search for a SL 10.6.x install disk etc. if the user doesn't have access to any OS X 10.6.x install stuff.


----------



## fyrefly

pm-r said:


> Or to go a bit further back, such users as my wife's PPC that can only use Leopard 10.5.8 as the latest supported OS X.
> 
> It's called money, and if needed to upgrade further, one needs to purchase a later fully supported Intel Mac.
> 
> Then start a search for a SL 10.6.x install disk etc. if the user doesn't have access to any OS X 10.6.x install stuff.


Well PC support ended a long time ago. So that's a bit of a lost cause. But there's a lot of Core2Duo machines that support Lion that can't support ML. (Like anything with a GMA950 for instance... which is probably millions of machines (MacBooks and Minis for 2+ years)

BTW Install Time on a Recent Mac =


----------



## pm-r

fyrefly said:


> Well PC support ended a long time ago. So that's a bit of a lost cause. But there's a lot of Core2Duo machines that support Lion that can't support ML. (Like anything with a GMA950 for instance... which is probably millions of machines (MacBooks and Minis for 2+ years)


Agreed, and most of them still work well for most stuff without the "latest and greatest" OS X version installed.

But to get the latest, it comes down to money to upgrade.

The bottom basis it seems these days - it all comes down to money! 

And many don't have the option or can even afford a newer Mac and it seems a bit odd to me that there isn't more Apple support for such machines available.

But it reminds me a bit of my old G4 PPC 733GHz Quicksilver that Apple said No to a later OS install, but a few documented hacks and a clone and it the later Mac OS X ran fine for ages.

Maybe there are some similar methods available to get the Apple "unsupported" Intel C2D updated. Even if some small graphic hardware thing etc. isn't completely supported.

Hmmm...???


----------



## The G3 Man

fyrefly said:


> Well PC support ended a long time ago. So that's a bit of a lost cause. But there's a lot of Core2Duo machines that support Lion that can't support ML. (Like anything with a GMA950 for instance... which is probably millions of machines (MacBooks and Minis for 2+ years)
> 
> BTW Install Time on a Recent Mac =


Only took my early-08 MBP 20-30mins at the most.

750GB WD Black


----------



## G-Mo

HowEver said:


> Waiting a few hours already for my code..
> 
> No worries as I was already running the (legit) GM, but it's also a free install on other (family) computers.


I've got the ML GM running on an external boot drive, but am waiting for the promo codes to formally upgrade my MacBook Air and iMac. Have you got yours yet? Spoke to Apple yesterday, and they said it could be 72 hours.


----------



## wonderings

I sent an email for support yesterday a little after noon about the redeem code already being used. Had an email this morning with a new code that did work, the new code came in just after midnight, so less then half a day, definitely a lot better then 72 hours.


----------



## dona83

My 2010 MacBook Pro took about 24 minutes to install. This is with an OCZ Agility 3 SSD.


----------



## ehMax

Bought ML last night so of course my replacement code comes early this morning. 

Yeah.. I know.


----------



## dona83

lol. Give them an e-mail/call, see if they can credit your account. You were entitled to a free copy after all.


----------



## D37

Mountain Lion doesn't feel as "snappy" as Lion felt. Things are a bit slower on it. Yes the spotlight index has been complete so that is not the issue.


----------



## G-Mo

dona83 said:


> lol. Give them an e-mail/call, see if they can credit your account. You were entitled to a free copy after all.


I asked Apple support about this when informed that the promo codes could be 72 hours in rolling out... they said I could go ahead and buy it, but they would not credit me back.


----------



## HowEver

Thanks. I will wait 



wonderings said:


> I sent an email for support yesterday a little after noon about the redeem code already being used. Had an email this morning with a new code that did work, the new code came in just after midnight, so less then half a day, definitely a lot better then 72 hours.


----------



## dona83

Oh, that's too bad.

My only complaint about ML so far is that Backspace no longer goes back a page in Safari 6. Seems like business as usual otherwise.

I absolutely love the notifications especially for e-mails.


----------



## Chimpur

fyrefly said:


> BTW Install Time on a Recent Mac =


It took me about 50 minutes or so to install on my late 2011 15" MBP. Overall pretty happy with it. Though its not some life shattering change really. Like was said before its more of a refinement than a revolutionary new product.


----------



## G-Mo

On another note, has anyone who's gotten a promo code, downloaded the installer and extracted the install package to disk/USB/external yet and tried it on another machine? I've read some support documents that indicate the the promo code version is single use only (as opposed to the paid download which you can use on all your machines) and only for the machine the promo was granted for... I'm guessing this is just EULA, not written into the installer, but am interested to hear anyones experiences.


----------



## wonderings

G-Mo said:


> On another note, has anyone who's gotten a promo code, downloaded the installer and extracted the install package to disk/USB/external yet and tried it on another machine? I've read some support documents that indicate the the promo code version is single use only (as opposed to the paid download which you can use on all your machines) and only for the machine the promo was granted for... I'm guessing this is just EULA, not written into the installer, but am interested to hear anyones experiences.


I had to buy another copy for work, so I am using that. I did make a bootable dvd that worked no problem. I can't see the download promo code version being any different, it looks the same with the exact same package contents. I see no reason why they would treat it any different.


----------



## D37

I liked the feature where I could open up "text edit" and creating a few notes, then closing the program and not having to save them.

That feature is gone ever since I updated. Do you know how to get that feature back?


----------



## JAMG

So far everything sounds positive, and I am looking forward to it as I skipped Lion altogether, 
Any prepress/Graphics people upgrade yet? My questions are always Font Management and printer issues, etc...


----------



## G-Mo

wonderings said:


> I had to buy another copy for work, so I am using that. I did make a bootable dvd that worked no problem. I can't see the download promo code version being any different, it looks the same with the exact same package contents. I see no reason why they would treat it any different.


That's good, sounds like it's just EULA then. I applied for my MacBook Air promo code yesterday morning, and my iMac promo code yesterday evening. If I get the Air one first (?) I'm hoping to just make the install drive and install both at the same time and just redeem the iMac one when it's received.


----------



## motoyen

D37 said:


> I liked the feature where I could open up "text edit" and creating a few notes, then closing the program and not having to save them.
> 
> That feature is gone ever since I updated. Do you know how to get that feature back?


Go into System Preferences and make sure this is unchecked. 
"Close windows when quitting an application"


----------



## groovetube

I'm hearing positive things from print/web guys already, seems many are jumping in quickly. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a go.


----------



## wonderings

JAMG said:


> So far everything sounds positive, and I am looking forward to it as I skipped Lion altogether,
> Any prepress/Graphics people upgrade yet? My questions are always Font Management and printer issues, etc...


If your using CS6 and any of the latest MBP's including RMBP, there is frequent crashing issues with Indesign whenever a warning dialogue pops up. There are a few fix solutions, but nothing from Adobe, just work arounds.

I was going to skip Lion, I still prefer SL over it, but with a new RMBP I had no option. Our Xerox DC260 runs fine, no driver issues there. In the past, both Lion and Snow Leopard required new drivers for them, so it was nice to see it works without updating. Going to give Mountain Lion a try tonight, as there are some improvements I am looking forward to over Lion, but have my backup ready incase I need to go back.


----------



## kps

Well after previously stating I'll never upgrade from Snow Leopard, I did it, just installed Mountain Lion.

Should be interesting....


----------



## krs

kps - Maybe a new thread "Moving from Snow Leopard to Mountain Lion" would be appropriate.

I think a lot of people will be doing this, many people I know who ended up with Lion were forced to go that way because they bought a new Mac that wouldn't run Snow Leopard. I know very few who voluntarily upgraded to Lion, even fewer who did that once they found out Mountain Lion was coming and it would "fix" some of the items Apple "broke" with Lion.

In general, I find that Apple is moving further and further away what made the Mac OS X strong in my mind - easy and intuitive to use, the software did what I expected it to do in 95% of the cases.
But that has been changing with Apple making changes to the user interface that make using the software more awkward and cumbersome.

New and improved capabilities are great and I'm all for that, but why try to fix things that aren't broken?
Reminds me of eBay, they constantly screw around with their software as well and usually make a mess of it (muchmore than Apple I must admit)


----------



## pm-r

+1. At leas regarding some of Apple's "new" ways.


----------



## kps

krs said:


> kps - Maybe a new thread "Moving from Snow Leopard to Mountain Lion" would be appropriate.


By all means, but I don't have the time to take the lead on it. I will certainly contribute all I can. Currently I need to find a fix for VMware Fusion, so I'm off to find an update.


----------



## krs

pm-r said:


> +1. At leas regarding some of Apple's "new" ways.


Yes - there are definitely changes that Apple has made over the years that are better from a user perspective, but having spent over 20 years in the 'industrial' (not commercial) software business, it became pretty obvious that from a customer point of view the improvements are valued less than the annoyances on an equal number of items.
I think that is because users very quickly get used to an improvement in the user interface and it becomes the new norm whereas an annoyance just keeps getting more annoying every time one uses that feature.


----------



## i-rui

ehMax said:


> He then explained to me, that I could only use it on one computer,


really? so if i have a qualifying mac i can only use the code on that single mac? not all the macs on my account?

what if i buy ML outright through the app store? do i have to buy it for every mac as well?


----------



## G-Mo

i-rui said:


> really? so if i have a qualifying mac i can only use the code on that single mac? not all the macs on my account?
> 
> what if i buy ML outright through the app store? do i have to buy it for every mac as well?


If you buy it, you can install it on all your Macs.


----------



## broad

Lars said:


> There would be zero good reasons to keeping selling Lion v10.7 alongside Mountain Lion - nor has Apple ever sold two different or more operating systems at the same time.


ummm there are millions of macs out there that can't run 10.8 who's owners might want to be current/use iCloud etc. 

also apple has sold and supported two OSes for the past year (lion and SL)


----------



## wonderings

G-Mo said:


> If you buy it, you can install it on all your Macs.


Apple does not have the serial key code system Microsoft uses, but unless its a family pack, its one install per computer. So if you have 5 computers, legally you need to buy 5 copies. You can just install it as many times as you like as Apple does not use any sort of key code to activate OSX. If I am wrong, I am sure I will be corrected very shortly, but thats my understanding of it.


----------



## krs

You are dead wrong - for personal Macs, one of the upsides of OS X Mountain Lion's already low purchase price of $20 is that one copy can be re-downloaded and installed on any other Macs that you own for free.


----------



## G-Mo

wonderings said:


> Apple does not have the serial key code system Microsoft uses, but unless its a family pack, its one install per computer. So if you have 5 computers, legally you need to buy 5 copies. You can just install it as many times as you like as Apple does not use any sort of key code to activate OSX. If I am wrong, I am sure I will be corrected very shortly, but thats my understanding of it.


Your understanding is wrong. Since Lion, one purchase, as many machines as you control. It's an unlimited personal license.


----------



## i-rui

G-Mo said:


> Your understanding is wrong. Since Lion, one purchase, as many machines as you control. It's an unlimited personal license.


so why does the "up-to-date" program from apple apply to just one computer?

(not saying you're wrong....just that theres a conflict in the logic)


----------



## G-Mo

broad said:


> ummm there are millions of macs out there that can't run 10.8 who's owners might want to be current/use iCloud etc.
> 
> also apple has sold and supported two OSes for the past year (lion and SL)


On this note, I thought I'd point out they seemed to have pulled the Snow Leopard disk from the Apple Online Store. Was there Tuesday, not there now!


----------



## D37

motoyen said:


> Go into System Preferences and make sure this is unchecked.
> "Close windows when quitting an application"


That worked  Much appreciated!


----------



## G-Mo

i-rui said:


> so why does the "up-to-date" program from apple apply to just one computer?
> 
> (not saying you're wrong....just that theres a conflict in the logic)


Because it's a free upgrade to honor the fact the machine "should" have shipped with the newly announced OS.

If you buy a machine tomorrow with Mountain Lion preinstalled, there is no way for you to use that preinstalled copy to update multiple machines (well, there is a convoluted way, but, by-and-by...)... Same theory.


----------



## wonderings

G-Mo said:


> Your understanding is wrong. Since Lion, one purchase, as many machines as you control. It's an unlimited personal license.


good to know, I stand corrected.


----------



## broad

G-Mo said:


> On this note, I thought I'd point out they seemed to have pulled the Snow Leopard disk from the Apple Online Store. Was there Tuesday, not there now!


another complete and utter bonehead move ^.


----------



## broad

ummm wow. the default search provider on my mini was set to bing!

thats a pretty bold move


----------



## D37

Why does the "item info" display under folders when I keep turning it off? It keeps turning back on and showing me how many files are in a folder... This issue is occurring ever since updating.

Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## fjnmusic

For anybody else out there with an older Mac that can't upgrade to Mountain Lion or take advantage of the AirPlay streaming that comes with ML, there's an app called AirParrot that already does the job for AppleTV 2 or 3. Tried the demo today—works very well! Cheap too.


----------



## julian_photo

anyone else get their e-mail code yet? mine is still MIA


----------



## G-Mo

julian_photo said:


> anyone else get their e-mail code yet? mine is still MIA


33 1/2 hours, still nothing...


----------



## wonderings

julian_photo said:


> anyone else get their e-mail code yet? mine is still MIA


send an email to support, there was issues with the redeem code.


----------



## Garry

I like the easter egg in ML.  Someone has a sense of humour.

When you copy a file, the date modified is temporarily Tuesday, January 24, 1984 (the date the macintosh was introduced) . After the file is copied it goes to the correct date.

I noticed it when I backed up my itunes library.


----------



## G-Mo

wonderings said:


> send an email to support, there was issues with the redeem code.


Got a bit twitchy at the wait and decided to try a different approach; after phone support was no use ("wait 72 hours..."), I emailed Mac App Store support... We'll see what happens!


----------



## wonderings

G-Mo said:


> Got a bit twitchy at the wait and decided to try a different approach; after phone support was no use ("wait 72 hours..."), I emailed Mac App Store support... We'll see what happens!


I emailed support, had a new code in 12 hours in my email.


----------



## julian_photo

I just sent one, we'll see how well that goes


----------



## pm-r

broad said:


> another complete and utter bonehead move ^.


+1!!!!


----------



## wonderings

I took the plunge and installed ML yesterday night, took all of 20 mins on my RMBP. Incredibly snappy, I have noticed a speed increase in general use, and it was fast before! Everything seems to be working as it did before, Adobe CS6, other then the problems that were already there in Lion for Indesign, is fine. My xerox printers no problem. No issues with activating fonts (font explorer pro). Love the notification centre and mission control has the option of not grouping things together. This is much more useable to me now then Lion was.


----------



## julian_photo

uh still no code and no responce from my email support request. Other than buying it any other ideas?


----------



## wonderings

julian_photo said:


> uh still no code and no responce from my email support request. Other than buying it any other ideas?


Support can take 24 hours or more I think. They will get back to you, just never as quick as one would like.


----------



## krs

julian_photo said:


> uh still no code and no responce from my email support request. Other than buying it any other ideas?


I requested my code at 6pm yesterday evening and received the emails with it at 8am this morning.

Did you keep a copy of what you submitted?
I would suggest you double check the information to make sure serial numbers, purchase dates, addresses etc. are 100% correct.


----------



## julian_photo

I have the claim confirmation code still. When I tried to resubmit the for I got serial number already used. So I know at least the first time it worked. So dumb since I purchased the computer via the online store and them receipt even has the serial number in it. Its not like there is much they would have to verify


----------



## krs

julian_photo said:


> So dumb since I purchased the computer via the online store and them receipt even has the serial number in it. Its not like there is much they would have to verify


Are you sure your on-line store receipt has the *serial number* on it?
I looked for that on my on-line receipt yesterday and the *serial number* of my Mac was nowhere on the on-line store receipt.
There was the Apple assigned Order number, the shipping tracking number, my "purchase order number" which is just my phone number, the model and description of the Mac, but no serial number anywhere that I saw.

I got the serial number off the "About This Mac" window on the actual unit


----------



## milhaus

krs said:


> Are you sure your on-line store receipt has the *serial number* on it?
> I looked for that on my on-line receipt yesterday and the *serial number* of my Mac was nowhere on the on-line store receipt.
> There was the Apple assigned Order number, the shipping tracking number, my "purchase order number" which is just my phone number, the model and description of the Mac, but no serial number anywhere that I saw.
> 
> I got the serial number off the "About This Mac" window on the actual unit


Yes, the actual invoice will have the serial number of the computer on it. I get the sense you may not be looking at the actual invoice. It's a .pdf linked from the online order page.


----------



## krs

You're right.

I never look at that .pdf file, only at the emails I get from Apple.
I figure if Apple sends out an email with the order acknowledgement and an email with the shipping details, they would also send me an email with a link to whatever other documentation I should have and keep - but obviously I figured wrong!


----------



## i-rui

G-Mo said:


> Because it's a free upgrade to honor the fact the machine "should" have shipped with the newly announced OS.
> 
> If you buy a machine tomorrow with Mountain Lion preinstalled, there is no way for you to use that preinstalled copy to update multiple machines (well, there is a convoluted way, but, by-and-by...)... Same theory.


i just wanted to follow up on this. I used my free "up-to-date- code to DL ML on one of my macs through the App Store. (worked fine, although i didn't install it yet. Went to the App Store on another Mac, and i was able to DL it on that machine as well.

So perhaps the "up-To-Date- code can be used to install ML on all the Macs on a User's account after all?


----------



## krs

i-rui said:


> So perhaps the "up-To-Date- code can be used to install ML on all the Macs on a User's account after all?


I don't think Apple really cares - they make their money on the hardware.

Even $20.- for a complete new OS that one can install on as many Macs as one owns is a ridiculous price compared to what Microsoft would normally charge - or compared to pretty much any other software.
CCC just announced that they will charge for their software, that software does basically just one thing and is more than what Apple charges for the whole new OS.

Also puts real pressure on Microsoft with their pricing of Windows 8


----------



## krs

I just received my code from Apple a second time.
Two emails this morning, two more a few minutes ago.

Only put in one request and only have one Mac entitled to a free OS upgrade.


----------



## Rps

Hello all, I'm confused! I have a Mac Mini that I bought in 2007 and I am currently running 10.6.8, so does that mean I am excluded from Mountain Lion?

Okay after reading the requirements again I'm thinking that my refurb mini would be well out of date for the upgrade whether I'm running 10.6.8 or not.


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> Hello all, I'm confused! I have a Mac Mini that I bought in 2007 and I am currently running 10.6.8, so does that mean I am excluded from Mountain Lion?
> 
> Okay after reading the requirements again I'm thinking that my refurb mini would be well out of date for the upgrade whether I'm running 10.6.8 or not.


Yup.Too old, and not supported for ML - at least not officially.

https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3761

Mountain Lion: What you need to know | Macworld

It looks like the earliest mini that's supported is:
Apple Mac mini "Core 2 Duo" 2.0 (Early 2009)

Apple Mac mini Specs (All Mac mini Technical Specs) @ EveryMac.com

My mid-late 2007 24" iMac 7,1 was the earliest iMac to be ML supported, but as my Lion sits on an external ML _MAY_ get installed on another external volume but like Lion, may hardly ever get used.

Old dog here and new Apple OS X tricks don't always work for me, and reconfirmed from what I read and view, I don't need 90%+ of any of the Lion or ML "features", which also break some old apps that will never get updated.

Heck, I don't even have any Apple iDevice that so much ML stuff seems to be incorporating to sync etc. Just not needed for my use.


----------



## monokitty

pm-r said:


> I don't need 90%+ of any of the Lion or ML "features", which also break some old apps that will never get updated.


Most people likely don't upgrade because they need the new features - they update to stay supported by new software. Developers are no longer keen to develop for OS X prior to 10.7, which is reason enough to upgrade. You're just avoiding the inevitable - if your unsupported software, that does not work in 10.7 or later, is not updated by its developers, you should probably use the life boat now while the ship is still above the waves. Developers need to keep their software up-to-date with new OS's or face losing to competition. You can't stay in 10.6 forever, regardless of how beloved that OS is.

Entrenched relationships with old, unsupported software are meant to be broken.


----------



## G-Mo

Just to update, I got my redeem code this morning, about 46 1/4 hours after submitting my up-to-date claim.


----------



## csonni

Downloaded ML yesterday and, now that I've done some good backups, I think I'll install ML right over OSX 10.7.4. Is this the way most of you have been doing it? An install over your existing OSX? I always like Clean Installs but don't have time for that right now.


----------



## monokitty

csonni said:


> Downloaded ML yesterday and, now that I've done some good backups, I think I'll install ML right over OSX 10.7.4. Is this the way most of you have been doing it? An install over your existing OSX? I always like Clean Installs but don't have time for that right now.


Yep. Clean installs generally aren't necessary unless you are having issues with your current setup.


----------



## D37

Is anyone else bothered by the reminders sound notification? It's a little DING and then it's gone.... and I can't see how to change it to a louder and longer sound notification.


----------



## csonni

Installed in around 15 minutes. As far as Safari goes, it's much faster at loading pages.


----------



## HowEver

Just arrived.

The GM is the same as final release so Mac App Store told me I didn't need to download and 'upgrade' but I now have the official acknowledgement of 10.8 in my Mac App Store account.



G-Mo said:


> I've got the ML GM running on an external boot drive, but am waiting for the promo codes to formally upgrade my MacBook Air and iMac. Have you got yours yet? Spoke to Apple yesterday, and they said it could be 72 hours.


----------



## krs

I have read a ton of reviews and comments about Mountain Lion from all around the world and oh boy, every one seems to be quite happy with the very first release of that OS.
Well, except for a few reviewers who are obviously pushing Windows and make asinine commenst about some Mountain Lion features.

But it doesn't look as if there is a need to wait for 10.8.1 or 10.8.2 before upgrading unless someone uses a critical application that hasn't caught up with Mountain Lion yet.


----------



## G-Mo

krs said:


> I have read a ton of reviews and comments about Mountain Lion from all around the world and oh boy, every one seems to be quite happy with the very first release of that OS.
> Well, except for a few reviewers who are obviously pushing Windows and make asinine commenst about some Mountain Lion features.
> 
> But it doesn't look as if there is a need to wait for 10.8.1 or 10.8.2 before upgrading unless someone uses a critical application that hasn't caught up with Mountain Lion yet.


I view Mountain Lion as more like a big service pack (to borrow a term from our Windows brethren) than a major release. It's really like "10.7.5", and what Lion should have been. I liked Lion, I liked the _promise_ of what they were imagining next, some of those things weren't perfectly implemented and some were served up as betas, but, in the end it got us to 10.8, which, for a _x_.0 release is pretty solid (so far!). It's a shame they used the name Lion, the king of the beasts, for what turned out to be a transitional OS; I would have thought when they got to that name, they would have stuck with it for a while.


----------



## HowEver

Correction: I've received 3 sets of emails.


----------



## gwillikers

The loss of the font pref in Safari 6 is really my only complaint about Mountain Lion. For now I'm using a CSS Stylesheet to get around that Apple oversight. I'm sure there'll be some 3rd party extension to bring that function back fairly soon.


----------



## pm-r

Lars said:


> Most people likely don't upgrade because they need the new features - they update to stay supported by new software. Developers are no longer keen to develop for OS X prior to 10.7, which is reason enough to upgrade. You're just avoiding the inevitable - if your unsupported software, that does not work in 10.7 or later, is not updated by its developers, you should probably use the life boat now while the ship is still above the waves. Developers need to keep their software up-to-date with new OS's or face losing to competition. You can't stay in 10.6 forever, regardless of how beloved that OS is.
> 
> Entrenched relationships with old, unsupported software are meant to be broken.





pm-r said:


> I don't need 90%+ of any of the Lion or ML "features", which also break some old apps that will never get updated.


Hmmm... I don't really follow your "upgrade" logic comments and as to why users "upgrade" if they don't need as you say, Apple's latest and "new and improved" OS X with its new and latest 200+ "features".

Most decent non-Apple software apps for Leopard 10.5.8 and SL 10.6.8 got updated appropriately and didn't need any other updates until Apple released their Lion and ML OS X release versions.

So if all a users OS X apps were working fine, why did they "upgrade" to Apple's latest/later OS X updates other than to gain some of Apple's "new and improved" OS X "features".

Then the developers had to confirm or update their app for compatibility for Apple's later and greater OS X 10.7.x and now 10.8 Systems for such users if they desired to do so.

I'm surprised that more developers haven't just quit updating their software in order to keep up with Apple's recent OS X releases.

And the users just keep updating their Mac OS X, if and when they can, for what? It's new "features" perhaps?

Their non-Apple software was already updated until Apple comes along with a new OS X that the user installs - why, because _"IT"_ alone has some 200+ new "features"!!!


----------



## krs

I can see Lars' point.

I stayed on Tiger for the longest time and was quite happy there even after Leopard and Snow Leopard had come out.
It's only when more and more applications I wanted to use required Leopard or SL to run did I upgrade.
I actually made the jump from a G4 to a Mini to get a faster processor.
With the G4 I had trouble playing some video files, video conversions took forever but I ran those over night, so it wasn't a huge problem, but not being able to use some of the application was.
There was no feature in Leopard or Snow Leopard that would have caused me to upgrade although I'm sure I use some of the new features now.

The problem with a new OS is that there are always tweaks and changes that I don't like, sometimes capabilities I use many times each day just disappear (like save as...) and often some applications I use also stop working.


----------



## pm-r

My comments were mainly for Intel Mac users with Leopard (absolute OS X minimum!!) and SL users.

My point was that most non-Apple apps got appropriately updated for those OS X Systems, and if a user updated to a newer Mac OS X such as Lion or the recent ML, I suspect they did so for the "new features" of the later OS X Systems, and NOT because of the fully working non-Apple apps they might have been using.


----------



## krs

I think you missed my point completely.
It applies to Lion and ML as well as to the earlier OSs.

I'm talking about upgrading ther OS because the application I want to use requires Lion or ML as a minimum - nothing to do with existing applications being upgraded to work with a later version of the OS.

Say someone came out with a new version of Virtual Hub with all the same (or more ) capabilities and options.
That is an application I would want but if it is developed now it would most likely only run on ML or a later OS, a new application wouldn't typically be compatible with older OSs.
So this new application is what would make me move to ML, not any of the new ML features - that's what I think Lars was getting at.


----------



## monokitty

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... I don't really follow your "upgrade" logic comments and as to why users "upgrade" if they don't need as you say, ...


They _do_ need to. Most developers don't support dated operating system versions of Mac OS X, hence the need to upgrade OS X on their computers just to be able to run newer software, regardless of whatever new features come with a new version of OS X. Last year with the release of Lion, a plethora of new applications by smaller (and some larger) developers immediately dropped 10.6 support - particularly the developers who made their software available on the Mac App Store. That is reason enough to stay up-to-date with new releases of OS X.

I have a bunch of software obtained in the last year that is 10.7 or later only.



pm-r said:


> I'm surprised that more developers haven't just quit updating their software in order to keep up with Apple's recent OS X releases.


As a developer, if you quit updating your software to continue support for each new release of OS X, your software becomes obsolete literally overnight and the competition takes over the next day. If you care about your customer base as a developer - and about making money, if applicable - you'll keep the software up-to-date to support whatever Apple releases. That's how business works. There's plenty of competition available to drive out developers that don't.



pm-r said:


> Their non-Apple software was already updated until Apple comes along with a new OS X that the user installs - why, because _"IT"_ alone has some 200+ new "features"!!!


There are many (most) users who actually like Lion and Mountain Lion's features, including myself. Snow Leopard doesn't have Power Nap, Notifications, Dictation, or Messages; Snow Leopard's Apple Mail pales in comparison to Apple Mail in Lion and Mountain Lion and Mountain Lion performs better than Snow Leopard ever did on modern hardware - I could go on, but my point stands pretty clear as it is.

If your 2007 iMac does what it needs to do for you, I'm not knocking it - but I'm not sure why you're so keen on resisting the new OS's Apple puts out for everyone else. Most users like change, and expect change - "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," logic does not apply to the computer world - people want something new every year no matter how well what we have now works - it has worked this way for decades in the computer industry. If Apple put out a great operating system, but then decided not to update it for 5 years because it works fine as is, most people, in my opinion, would abandon the platform. People want change. You don't appear to, because 10.6 works for you -- but you're not most users.


----------



## pm-r

I didn't think I missed your points krs, but I'll accept and appreciate your and Lars' comments.

I'll carry on with my daily SL boot where just about everything I have and need works just fine for now thanks, but I do have a Lion bootable partition for if and when needed, and an older partition is just about complete that I zeroed out in anticipation to install ML on some hours ago, and tomorrow it will get ML installed.

But I really wonder how many of the new OS X ML "features" I'll really use and if there will be any improvements and/or all my apps and stuff will work as I expect.

From what I read on this forum and elsewhere, some of the latest OS X "features" are rather annoying to many. Something that I, and I gather others don't need or want with Apple's latest new and improved OS X "features". 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## groovetube

well I'm downloading ML now. Probably will be the fastest I've ever went to a new OS as I usually wait til a few point releases. But this time round, a number of people I know in my work all had good things to say about it. It seems people are moving quickly to this one. What a difference to when lion first came out and all the huge complaints!


----------



## D37

ML is now running pretty slow on m MBP - I'm not sure what to do. Can I reinstall ML by downloading it again?


----------



## monokitty

D37 said:


> ML is now running pretty slow on m MBP - I'm not sure what to do. Can I reinstall ML by downloading it again?


Is Spotlight still indexing? My Mac mini was nearly unusable while that was working post-ML.


----------



## ehMax

I am REALLY enjoying Mountain Lion so far!  :clap: 

It seems to have really breathed new life into my 2008 iMac. Safari is blazing fast now on this machine. I like the dictation feature. I like Reminders and Notes very much and syncing in the cloud with my iPhone. 

I didn't really pay attention to Notifications that much on my iPhone, but using it more in Mountain Lion and customizing settings to my likings, I really like that. 

AirPlay on my MacBook Air to my TV is awesome as I expected. Was a little surprised and disappointed that my iMac couldn't do Airplay to my TV though.  Will look into some of the 3rd party solutions I've read about.


----------



## D37

Lars said:


> Is Spotlight still indexing? My Mac mini was nearly unusable while that was working post-ML.


Not anymore. I updated to ML on the day it came out. It's been running pretty slow ever since..


----------



## groovetube

running ML now, have tested a number of apps, so far, great update. Safari is much, much better.


----------



## fjnmusic

ehMax said:


> I am REALLY enjoying Mountain Lion so far!  :clap:
> 
> It seems to have really breathed new life into my 2008 iMac. Safari is blazing fast now on this machine. I like the dictation feature. I like Reminders and Notes very much and syncing in the cloud with my iPhone.
> 
> I didn't really pay attention to Notifications that much on my iPhone, but using it more in Mountain Lion and customizing settings to my likings, I really like that.
> 
> AirPlay on my MacBook Air to my TV is awesome as I expected. Was a little surprised and disappointed that my iMac couldn't do Airplay to my TV though.  Will look into some of the 3rd party solutions I've read about.


Try AirParrot. Cheap like borsch.

New AirParrot app mirrors your Mac display to an Apple TV | Macworld


----------



## Lawrence

I'm downloading "Mountain Goat" right now,
Shame on Apple for raising the price of admission.
The software may be cheap, But the requirements are steep.

I really don't need a new Mac Mini right now to take full advantage of the O.S.


----------



## D37

Okay so I think I successfully went back to Lion from Mountain Lion, but I'm not sure if I did it correctly. Can someone please verify if I did it correctly:

I had a HD.sparseimage back up file from Carbon Copy Cloner with my previous Lion install and it was sitting on my external drive.

Here is what I did:
- restart the computer and held "option" key
- clicked to start it from my external drive
- disk utility popped up and in the menu I found and clicked "import image"
- imported the "HD.sparseimage" back up file 
- I then clicked the "Recover" tab and dragged the "HD.sparseimage" file onto the "Source" field and dragged my "Macintosh HD" to the "Destination" field
- then clicked "revert" or "recover" (something like that)
- then the whole time it said "Copying blocks - 4 hours remaining"

Then I restarted the computer and it is now back to Lion (from Mountain Lion)...

*Did I do the revert correctly? I'm not sure why it took so long!!?? (4 hours)*

P.s. now that I'm back to Lion my computer is much "snappier" and everything is much quicker


----------



## pm-r

OK, so I got all my boot volumes setup and ready to head off to the App Store and pay for and download the ML cat using my SL 10.6.8 boot volume.

Followed the directions and a all I got was a spinning gear wheel as if the App Store had gone goofy and closed its window as nothing seemed to be happening.

Then I noticed a small 'OS X Mountain Lion - Downloading..." in my Dock. No "normal" downloading progress bar or any such indication that anything was happening other than a tiny progress bar in the 'downloading icon in the Dock.

Is this really Apples "new" way to provide GUI download feedback to a user? Crazy if so!! Not impressed!!! ;(

The only other indication I finally got was opening App Store again and select ML, and its window where the pay button is now says 'Downloading'. That's all.

No 'normal' progress bar or window - nada.


----------



## monokitty

pm-r said:


> OK, so I got all my boot volumes setup and ready to head off to the App Store and pay for and download the ML cat using my SL 10.6.8 boot volume.
> 
> Followed the directions and a all I got was a spinning gear wheel as if the App Store had gone goofy and closed its window as nothing seemed to be happening.
> 
> Then I noticed a small 'OS X Mountain Lion - Downloading..." in my Dock. No "normal" downloading progress bar or any such indication that anything was happening other than a tiny progress bar in the 'downloading icon in the Dock.
> 
> Is this really Apples "new" way to provide GUI download feedback to a user? Crazy if so!! Not impressed!!! ;(
> 
> The only other indication I finally got was opening App Store again and select ML, and its window where the pay button is now says 'Downloading'. That's all.
> 
> No 'normal' progress bar or window - nada.


Click the 'Purchased' tab.


----------



## krs

Lars said:


> Most users like change, and expect change - "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," logic does not apply to the computer world - people want something new every year no matter how well what we have now works - it has worked this way for decades in the computer industry. If Apple put out a great operating system, but then decided not to update it for 5 years because it works fine as is, most people, in my opinion, would abandon the platform. People want change.


That's a fallacy that people want change for the sake of change which is what is implied in what you posted, don't know if you really mean that.

People want and expect change if the change provides a benefit to them or at least is not detrimental. 
A change to add totally new capabilities tends to be a bit easier since people have nothing to compare it to directly, at least not on that specific computer platform; a change to an existing capability needs to be considered carefully before it is implemented.
In the software we develop, if we make a change to a feature/mode of operation, we always retain the existing feature and mode of operation as a user programmable option because some portion of out customer base cannot or will not change - usually for very good business reasons.
Apple doesn't have too much of a constraint in this area because of the consumer customer base, but they should also think a bit more carefully before they make whole sale changes to existing features.
All that happens is that they have to back peddle later and Apple sure doesn't like that.
Take a few examples:
Eliminating the "Save As...." option in Lion - that was a change most people didn't want. Why Apple removed that option in the first place is a bit of a mystery and why they didn't put it back properly in Mountain Lion is another mystery - to me at least.
Mail - radical changes in Lion compared to SL, some people like it, some people don't. But at least here Apple was a bit smarter and one can configure mail in Lion pretty much the same as mail in Snow Leoprad - good move
Address Book - Screw up by Apple again, it's a change going backwards. Three column view is no longer available, neither is a listing of all the contacts. But it looks as if Apple is back peddling with that in Mountain Lion. Haven't downloaded ML yet but from what I read the three column Address Book option is back.

Those are examples of some of the changes people didn't want.


----------



## monokitty

krs said:


> People want and expect change if the change provides a benefit to them...


That is what I'm implying. In this case, most users want new versions of OS X on a fairly regular basis with new features they can put to use - even if the previous version of OS X worked fine as is.

I've personally found that every version of OS X was great in its time, but I expect new versions to continue to come as they've been doing. I expect new features and change - no matter how well the current version of the OS works. That's what keeps the computing experience interesting.


----------



## wonderings

Lars said:


> That is what I'm implying. In this case, most users want new versions of OS X on a fairly regular basis with new features they can put to use - even if the previous version of OS X worked fine as is.
> 
> I've personally found that every version of OS X was great in its time, but I expect new versions to continue to come as they've been doing. I expect new features and change - no matter how well the current version of the OS works. That's what keeps the computing experience interesting.


I have felt that with every version of OS X since 10.0. Until Lion. That was the first version I did not install on release day, or even want until I was forced to with a new RMBP. ML is better then Lion and useable for me. I do like the notifications, that was a nice addition that is functional, the other stuff, for me, was just tweaks to something that didnt need fixing or changing. YMMV.


----------



## pm-r

That's a well and maybe good for if and when the OS X updates work, and actually really needed, but I've wasted all afternoon and into this evening with more than three various download and ML install attempts to get this "new wonderful ML OS" installed on an external FW drive partition with a working 10.7.4 I want to use and so far without success and it has become a real Royal PITA to get it to install as I want. And yes all DU repair/verify operations completed and no problems.

I may post screen shots and some details etc. later, but as of now, no such success and the ML download and install is the worst OS X install I have ever experienced. And it's still not installed on the supported volume I want to use.

P'd off big time here with the OS X ML installer.

I'm really p'd off now, and tired of trying, so I'll attempt again tomorrow or I'll post for some suggested help.


Edit: BTW, I just went googling on the ML install notation phrase from the ML installer for a Mac Mountain Lion install "This disk cannot be used to start up your computer"' and it seems that I'm not alone with the problem. ;(


----------



## gwillikers

I previously stated that my only complaint was the loss of the font pref in Safari 6, but now I notice that the Activity window is gone too. So, along with a few other UI related quibbles (ie. humongous tabs), this is causing me to think that Safari 6 is a significant step backwards. grrrr


----------



## polywog

gwillikers said:


> I previously stated that my only complaint was the loss of the font pref in Safari 6, but now I notice that the Activity window is gone too. So, along with a few other UI related quibbles (ie. humongous tabs), this is causing me to think that Safari 6 is a significant step backwards. grrrr


Command Option A brings up Show Page Resources, which seems to provide the same functionality.


----------



## krs

polywog said:


> Command Option A brings up Show Page Resources, which seems to provide the same functionality.


Is there a user guide or some other documentation for Lion and Mountain Lion?

Apple is moving functionality all over the place with Lion and Mountain Lion with no rhyme or reason and even eliminating some, the least thing they can do is document it.


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ pm-r

Could you install on another (accepted my the installer) partition, then use CCC to make a bootable copy on your external drive?

It's a bit more messing about, but if it works....


----------



## dona83

Activity Window was an awesome feature for us. Unfortunately as Mac and Safari got more popular, some content rights holders probably got wind of this feature and demanded that Apple remove it. Steve Jobs has probably been fending these guys off for years and stood his ground. Tim Cook...


----------



## andreww

So why can't I show time remaining on my battery in the menubar anymore? I also noticed that it came with the preference to only allow appstore software to be installed. Annoying little things.


----------



## racewalker

I


----------



## shooting_rubber

I have installed Mountain Lion and I like it very much. I am coming from Lion, which I also liked. I have yet to come across anything really that is bugging me with it... Yet, lol. 

Actually, that's kind of a lie. The thing that's bugging me is the gesture to bring up notification centre, as when I'm in Safari it, a lot of the time, it goes back a page in the web browser instead of bringing up notifications. Other than that though, I am very happy with it, especially for $20.


----------



## Lawrence

I miss Google in the Safari browser,
Kind of a hassle to do a search now.

Edit:

Woah...Just found out that the Google search is now in the URL window of Safari 6,
Now that's an interesting thing to do, Rather than have a dedicated window, It's sharing the URL window now.


----------



## wonderings

Lawrence said:


> I miss Google in the Safari browser,
> Kind of a hassle to do a search now.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Woah...Just found out that the Google search is now in the URL window of Safari 6,
> Now that's an interesting thing to do, Rather than have a dedicated window, It's sharing the URL window now.


Yes, that was one of the new features. I really like it, simple and less clutter up there. I believe Chrome does the same thing.


----------



## SINC

Having Google in the URL window sucks. To use it you lose the URL of the page you are on. I put it back by moving it to the end of the Bookmarks Bar line and have it open in a new tab, leaving the URL alone.


----------



## pm-r

*What a bizarre ML install hassle...*

I *finally* got ML installed after three separate download and install failures.

All I wanted to do was to install ML on an existing Lion 10.7.4 partition on an external FW 800 drive that has three other partitions and lots of spare room for another. No way would ML allow me to install it and all I could get was a faded out partition volume and when clicked to select the message: "This disk cannot be used to start up your computer". WT&*%*#*!!!

It didn't matter if I was booted up in SL or Lion, I got the same ML can't install message.

A google search on the phase that provided a hint that finally worked. I had to use DU and resize the partition volume by 1GB. I figured it must be needing some room close by for the "Recovery HD" partition, even though the drive had lots of available space.

After doing the resize, ML finally decided that it would now allow me to install it where I wanted it installed.

Really quite a bizarre install procedure and I've never come across anything like it.

Screen shots below to help with my explanation and trouble:


----------



## Garry

If you hate it this much, why upgrade?




Lawrence said:


> I'm downloading "Mountain Goat" right now,
> Shame on Apple for raising the price of admission.
> The software may be cheap, But the requirements are steep.
> 
> I really don't need a new Mac Mini right now to take full advantage of the O.S.


----------



## okcomputer

Lawrence said:


> I miss Google in the Safari browser,
> Kind of a hassle to do a search now.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Woah...Just found out that the Google search is now in the URL window of Safari 6,
> Now that's an interesting thing to do, Rather than have a dedicated window, It's sharing the URL window now.


Yep that's one of the big Safari improvements. Not a new feature though - versions of Firefox and Chrome have done it for a long time.


----------



## gwillikers

Do a little test for me folks. 

Go to this site...
The Best Thing I Ever Made : Food Network
... and tell me if any of the links on that page are working for you in Safari 6? They don't for me, but they do in any other browser I've tried, and they did in Safari 5.


----------



## equisol

gwillikers said:


> Do a little test for me folks.
> 
> Go to this site...
> The Best Thing I Ever Made : Food Network
> ... and tell me if any of the links on that page are working for you in Safari 6? They don't for me, but they do in any other browser I've tried, and they did in Safari 5.


Using Safari 6. All links work fine


----------



## gwillikers

equisol said:


> Using Safari 6. All links work fine


Damn, now I'm really puzzled.


----------



## Puccasaurus

Works fine here too. Mountain Lion and Safari 6. Three extensions installed: Javascript blacklist, AdBlock, and Subscribe to Feed. By the way, has anyone found a good RSS reader that supports Notification Center? I know Hiss will send Growls to NC but looking for a native solution.


----------



## gwillikers

If I choose "open in new window" the links work, but if I just click on them... nothing. What the ...??


----------



## lily18

I'm quite late to the game here. I figured, hey I'll upgrade to Mountain Lion. But first I had to install Snow Leopard, so I did. Then I went to the App Store and tried to download Mountain Lion, but it wouldn't work. Looking on the apple site, I see that the oldest Macbook supported is the late 2008. I have the early 2008.  What does the late 2008 models have that support Lion, that earlier ones don't?


----------



## mac_geek

...I installed Mountain Lion onto my iMac and mid-2011 MacBook Air.

It's sort of a ho hum update, from my opinion.. I'm glad it was only $20. No big complaints - but no big accolades from me, either.

As for Safari speed - I'd love to see some actual benchmark data, as my belief is that Apple has done a great job at modifying the progress bar animation to give everyone the illusion of speed.

The only benchmark data I could find with a quick Google search covered Geekbench and Cinemark. A couple of users out there have concluded the same thing - Geekbench scores have gone up slightly, while Cinemark scores have stayed the same or dropped slightly under Mountain Lion.


----------



## G-Mo

lily18 said:


> I'm quite late to the game here. I figured, hey I'll upgrade to Mountain Lion. But first I had to install Snow Leopard, so I did. Then I went to the App Store and tried to download Mountain Lion, but it wouldn't work. Looking on the apple site, I see that the oldest Macbook supported is the late 2008. I have the early 2008.  _What does the late 2008 models have that support Lion, that earlier ones don't_?


It's actually the Late 2008 *Alumnium* and Early 2009, and later, MacBooks that support Mountain Lion. So, there's actually another generation white MacBook after yours that doesn't support it either. The difference is, the models that do support ML don't have Intel Graphics Media Accelerators (GMA).


----------



## groovetube

First time I've updated so quickly. But then I heard form others that it was solid. So after putting it through it's paces so far, zero problems with CS6, coda2, vmware, and other utilities. Snappier than lion, and I like it much much better.

Definitely worth the 20 bucks.


----------



## equisol

*Apps that do not work with ML*

iStat pro (and nano) does not display the processes anymore.


----------



## krs

Allright...

I went through the exercise to redeem my code for the ML OS, got all the way to the point where I get the message back that the application I'm redeeming is downloading....but where is it?
I expected some download window to open up to show me the progress; also checked the download folder - nada

First time I used the Mac App store, had to transfer my account info that all seemed to work fine, but now what????


----------



## Mike457

It should turn up in your apps folder; if I remember correctly, that's where mine was. BTW, it is a large file (4+GB)


----------



## equisol

the file name is: "Install OS X Mountain Lion.app"
make a copy of it as the installer deletes it after install.


----------



## krs

equisol said:


> the file name is: "Install OS X Mountain Lion.app"
> make a copy of it as the installer deletes it after install.


Nothing...

I searched for Mountain Lion, then for Install OS X Mountain Lion.app
checked my Application folder

Maybe I should download it again....

Or I can wait for a bit to see what happens.


----------



## Mike457

If I remember correctly, the progress bar for the download is at the top right of the App Store screen. You can also see the progress by looking for "Install OS X Mountain Lion" on Launchpad.


----------



## wonderings

krs said:


> Nothing...
> 
> I searched for Mountain Lion, then for Install OS X Mountain Lion.app
> checked my Application folder
> 
> Maybe I should download it again....
> 
> Or I can wait for a bit to see what happens.


If you look under purchases in the app store, does it show Mountain Lion?

It does download directly to your applications folder, not the specific user applications folder (username>applications).


----------



## equisol

krs, how long ago did you download, being a large file > 4GB it takes a while, you can see a progress bar in the Lauchpad, there will be a Mountain Lion icon with a progress bar in it.


----------



## krs

wonderings said:


> If you look under purchases in the app store, does it show Mountain Lion?


I tried but I can't even bring the log in window up to look at my purchases.

The main page of the app store was very slow to load, tried logging in several times but the log on link doesn't open.
Seems to me the servers either crashed or are hopelessly overloaded.


----------



## Mike457

krs said:


> I tried but I can't even bring the log in window up to look at my purchases.
> 
> The main page of the app store was very slow to load, tried logging in several times but the log on link doesn't open.
> Seems to me the servers either crashed or are hopelessly overloaded.


On my computer, the App Store is opening instantly. There may be a problem at your end?


----------



## wonderings

No issues on my end, I tried re downloading ML and it started right away. Give it a restart and try again, it can some times do wonders.


----------



## krs

Apple servers are really flakey today.

First the issue with the Apple store and the refurbs, now with the apps store.
When I went to the apps store again it came up instantly, but still no response when I tried to log in.
Tried again, that rtime the apps store was slow again but I could log in via the account link, not the log ob link, and then the third time, I could log in with the log on link.
Mountain Lion sat there with a download button waiting to be clicked - so I assume the original download never happened even though I got the message that it did.
This time I had to authorize changes via the admin account which didn't happen before.
So now I assume something is happening.

Just checked the app store again. There is a download bar at the top right - great.....
but...10 hours to download on a DSL connection - holy smokes...


----------



## krs

Things are looking up.

Download speed now is 875 Meg and time left is only 1 1/2 hours.
Still long if one has to download the software a second time.


----------



## wonderings

krs said:


> Things are looking up.
> 
> Download speed now is 875 Meg and time left is only 1 1/2 hours.
> Still long if one has to download the software a second time.


Thats why I always make a bootable disc from these installers. Even with a fast 30 mb connection it still takes time. I do find Apple servers are usually very quick with downloads.


----------



## broad

safari web content is currently using 4.12GB of real memory on my machine at the moment

lol.

what a piece of crap


----------



## wonderings

broad said:


> safari web content is currently using 4.12GB of real memory on my machine at the moment
> 
> lol.
> 
> what a piece of crap


How do you tell what is using what?


----------



## WestWeb

wonderings said:


> How do you tell what is using what?


One way is to open up /Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor and it should show the CPU and memory usage beside each apps processes. You can use the drop down menu near the top right of the window to sort the processes as needed.


----------



## wonderings

broad said:


> safari web content is currently using 4.12GB of real memory on my machine at the moment
> 
> lol.
> 
> what a piece of crap


Is it doing anything weird? 54 mb of real memory on my RMBP right now, 7 tabs open, 5 of them are forums, other 2 cnn and cnet.


----------



## MX-V

broad said:


> safari web content is currently using 4.12GB of real memory on my machine at the moment
> 
> what a piece of crap


I must be missing something here... if the memory is available, why shouldn't Safari use it?

Or are you saying that it's depriving some other app from it thus preventing it to work as expected?


----------



## broad

can't tell if trolling ^


----------



## dona83

4.12GB is abnormally high. Which sites do you have open, see if we can recreate it?

Safari is using 500MB on my machine right now. I noticed my Page Outs are much less since ML... somewhere in the neighbourhood of zero.


----------



## Joker Eh

Andrew Pratt said:


> How to Make a Bootable OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion USB Install Drive
> 
> That link shows you how to do the Mtn Lion installer


Before I go and update to ML I want to create a bootable USB drive. Any instructions I read it says to to download ML from the Mac App Store first but don't install. 

My question is how do I prevent the App store from installing right away when I click on the purchase button so I can create the boot drive?


----------



## wonderings

Joker Eh said:


> Before I go and update to ML I want to create a bootable USB drive. Any instructions I read it says to to download ML from the Mac App Store first but don't install.
> 
> My question is how do I prevent the App store from installing right away when I click on the purchase button so I can create the boot drive?


It will ask if you want to install, you just click cancel. The mountain lion installer will then be sitting in your application folder.


----------



## krs

A further comment.

I tried using these instructions twice and ended up with an error message each time.
There is some discussion about this error message and similar ones on the net, it apparently depends on the exact sequence to populate the various fileds when you create the boot drive on the USB stick.
After the second time I gave up fiddling with that and just used the free application to make the USB boot drive - that seems to work properly every time.


----------



## Joker Eh

krs said:


> A further comment.
> 
> I tried using these instructions twice and ended up with an error message each time.
> There is some discussion about this error message and similar ones on the net, it apparently depends on the exact sequence to populate the various fileds when you create the boot drive on the USB stick.
> After the second time I gave up fiddling with that and just used the free application to make the USB boot drive - that seems to work properly every time.


Have you tried this one. Its the one I was going to try.

Create Bootable OS X Mountain Lion DVD Or USB Key [Guide] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## Joker Eh

wonderings said:


> It will ask if you want to install, you just click cancel. The mountain lion installer will then be sitting in your application folder.


Ah. thanks


----------



## krs

Joker Eh said:


> Have you tried this one. Its the one I was going to try.
> 
> Create Bootable OS X Mountain Lion DVD Or USB Key [Guide] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


No, not that specific one, but all the instructions are essentially the same.
The instructions I tried actually went into more detail and I followed these to the letter and still got the error message when I was done.
Then I read the error message can just be ignored, except the error message that was referred to was very similar but not identical to the one I got.

Save yourself some time and grief and just use Lion Diskmaker.
I have heard only positive things about it and it's a lot easier than the manual method plus no error messages at the end.


----------



## hayesk

krs said:


> A further comment.
> 
> I tried using these instructions twice and ended up with an error message each time.
> There is some discussion about this error message and similar ones on the net, it apparently depends on the exact sequence to populate the various fileds when you create the boot drive on the USB stick.
> After the second time I gave up fiddling with that and just used the free application to make the USB boot drive - that seems to work properly every time.


The error message doesn't matter - it works anyway. See the instructions on arstechnica


----------



## krs

hayesk said:


> The error message doesn't matter - it works anyway. See the instructions on arstechnica


I've read arstechnica and a ton of other websites and discussions on that.

Yes, arstechnica claims one can ignore the error message, but as I mentioned earlier in this thread - the error message I got was slightly different than what they are talking about, same format and basic message but with a few different words, so I don't even know if what they claim applies in my case and on top of that, nobody has a clue why that error message appears in the first place - some people get it, others don't even so they supposedly all follow the same instructions.
Error messages usually don't appear for nothing (notice I said *usually*). 
It's quite possible that the installation with the "error message" USB installer seems to work fine when one does the install but then unexplained problems happen later because some code is missing.

If there had been no other option than to do this manual install, I would have left it at that, but with Lion Diskmaker available and all the positive reviews about it, why take a chance?
It's also a lot easier and faster to use diskmaker - seemed like a non-brainer to use it.


----------



## Joker Eh

Andrew Pratt said:


> How to Make a Bootable OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion USB Install Drive
> 
> That link shows you how to do the Mtn Lion installer


It worked for me no errors. I followed this one above as it was more detailed.

Installing Mt. Lion now.


----------

